# Sata 3GB/s VS Sata 1.5GB/s



## Swamp Monster (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I noticed that I have forgot to set my Sata2 HDD's jumper back to orginal 3GB/s speed, when I bought new PC. 2 years have passed with reduced HDD speed.

HDD in specs.
Question is: Is it safe to set the jumper to desired position now, or I have to reformat HDD? Anything else I should know? What about Power Up In Standby mode?


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 27, 2010)

Swapping the jumper won't mess with anything on the hard drive itself.  Just make sure the computer is off first


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 27, 2010)

Of course, thanks. Should I just take jumper off or set it to PUIS?


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd just pull it.

http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc...HQ9anVtcGVy&p_li=&p_topview=1#satadesktopjump


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Well, I noticed that I have forgot to set my Sata2 HDD's jumper back to orginal 3GB/s speed, when I bought new PC. 2 years have passed with reduced HDD speed.
> 
> HDD in specs.
> Question is: Is it safe to set the jumper to desired position now, or I have to reformat HDD? Anything else I should know? What about Power Up In Standby mode?



You can remove it if you want without reformatting or anything, in fact the computer shouldn't even know the difference.  But there will be no performance difference.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 27, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It won't make a difference.



Ditto.  We did test at my work with the Seagate 7200.10 series drives that had the jumper for SATAI(1.5Gb) compatibility.  After several tests we concluded there was no difference in speed.  

What I thought SATAII really brought to the table that the jumper removed my allow is NCQ(Native Command Queing) w/ AHCI enabled.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 28, 2010)

I just pulled it out. at least if NCQ was not working, then it should be working now.
Thank you all for replies.


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2010)

In terms of speed, SATA 1.5 may limit your throughput slightly when you hit really high burst rates over 200MB/s... but as others have said, it shouldn't make a difference in the real world.


----------

